# Bahill Trailers?



## limerick2 (6 April 2007)

Was wondering whether anybody had/has experience with bahill hill trailers?

Looking at one to buy but have no experience of them!

Also, it is missing its partition! How easy would it be to get a new one? 

Thanks


----------



## dotty1 (6 April 2007)

I had a bahill trailer, had no problems with it and it was nice and light to tow


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (6 April 2007)

My first trailer was a Bahill, was a good trailer &amp; very light. Regarding the centre partition, I doubt if you could buy one but having one made should be simple enough


----------



## sillygillyhorse (6 April 2007)

Bahill are no longer making trailers so unless you can find an old partition lying around suspect you would need to get one made, an agricultural engineer type bod should be able to help.

My first trailer was a Bahill and it was fabulous, light to tow but stable, the dealer I bought mine from told me that they used Indespension parts so despite the Bahill not being in business any more I would still be able to get parts if the need arose.  

Still see several around at shows and all must be getting on a bit now but still sound and useable.


----------



## Sooty (6 April 2007)

We had a Bahill, it was very light and easy to tow. However, it was a bit on the small side for two, so we always used it without the partition with just one horse. Check the actual dimensions rather than relying on what it says in the blurb! If you are only towing one horse it is ideal.


----------



## RachelB (6 April 2007)

I had a Bahill for my first trailer, and it was absolutely fab. Horses travelled brilliantly in it, the ramp was nice and low so my friend's fussy loader soon got used to it, and it was solid as a rock with or without horses in, despite it being very lightweight to handle. Was also fab to tow according to my mum. I'd definately buy another one if it was in good condition.


----------



## SpruceRI (6 April 2007)

Same as everyone here!  Bahill was my first trailer!

Similar to the old Rice's but lighter.  Never had any probs with it.  Anyone whose handy with a welder could make a partition up for you.  Sold mine to a friend when we needed something bigger, and then it was nicked.  Always wonder where the 'ole girl' went!


----------



## dozzie (6 April 2007)

I'll stick my neck out here!!

I never liked the build quality of the Bahill. When they were still building Bahills I saw a 3 yr old one(I was buying a trailer at the time)  but ended up buying a 12 yr old Rice as it was just so much better quality. The Bahill was falling apart after 3 years. I saw a 20 yr old Rice that was less rusty and dilapidated!  The Bahill was never as good as the Rice. I would always go for an older Rice over an older Bahill. IMO!!! So I wouldnt touch a Bahill!!

The Rice boxes were heavier but they hold their money. 

Saying that I have recently bought another Rice and they are not the same quality as in the past!!!

And TBH if you want a standard trailer I would go for an Ifor. Theres so many available!


----------

